# 5 year old maltese on craiglist in Ohio



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1134728534.html


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder what is being asked/done to guarantee a good home. It's ads like this that get the animal sold to labs. "too busy" - they should have thought about that BEFORE they brought two innocent souls into their home. :smmadder:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The 'free to a good home' always upset me.. I see them often in our local paper. I always call and warn people that no matter how "nice' a potential adopter might act.. it could result in a bad situation for the pooch. I always plead with them to be sure to get vet references before surrendering their pooch no matter what breed it is.


----------

